# Ryan's Twin Aquanano (featured in PFK magazine)



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jun 2014)

Hello ukaps members

Here I go again and got my self another tank lol this time i got a aquanano 40 which I got from ebay brand new for 40 bucks rrp @ pets at home £120

I already own the smaller version the aquanano 30 which is the best nano tank I had so far. Easy to maintain and easy to look after. Light is rubbish so i replace it or you change the bulbs.

My plans was to build a stand and get some bits and bobs would cost around £40-50 so instead I had a look around ikea and spotted one I like which was what I had in mind. Brought it home and it was kind of a bit too tall so I went ahead a cut it shorter BAD IDEAL!!!!!

What I didn't relies was once it was cut it was actually hollow inside filled with cardboard paper with a thin mdf each side. Damn!!!!

I had already cut it and can't send it back so I decided to go ahead and add some more supports. Add a extra base and a full back panel also I use some of the spare panel to make a storage box where I keep all the plug and sockets.

Here what it look like before and after












*Aquanano 30*

just a few picture what the tank look like from the beginning 









*Water change*




*shrimps* CRS and CBS A big thank to Lindy who sent me the shrimp last year. 





 


 


 

I first took out the wood and net all the shrimps into a bucket and then scoop the substrate out, transfer all it back to the big tank. I had some dragon rocks laying about so I use that and got some plants for the background. hardest part was catching all the shrimp especially the little tiny ones, its hard to see.














*Aquanano 40*
finally I got the scape done last night and added the shrimps back in. looking good so far just need to get more plants in.


----------



## Lindy (12 Jun 2014)

Looks smart


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (12 Jun 2014)

I like


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Jun 2014)

Ikea furniture scares me I wouldn't want a 60kg tank sat on one. 
Looks good though


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jun 2014)

wait guys im still added more lol.[DOUBLEPOST=1402598046][/DOUBLEPOST]I will post another picture later on. thanks for all you comments guys[DOUBLEPOST=1402598183][/DOUBLEPOST]





Big clown said:


> Ikea furniture scares me I wouldn't want a 60kg tank sat on one.
> Looks good though



I had to mod it loads to support the weight. double base and every thing.


----------



## Alje (12 Jun 2014)

Nice looking tanks. I'm doing the opposite, I already have an Aquanano 40 and am looking to get a 30 (my Betta and Buce addiction) Really good bit of kit and I especially like the way you can hide all of the equipment in the rear section so nothing on show in main tank area and also having a surface skimmer. The LED light unit on the newest version 40 is pretty good to. I like to raise the water level in main section and use an empty external Eheim for flow and just a little floss changed weekly under the overflow.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Jun 2014)

Alje said:


> Nice looking tanks. I'm doing the opposite, I already have an Aquanano 40 and am looking to get a 30 (my Betta and Buce addiction) Really good bit of kit and I especially like the way you can hide all of the equipment in the rear section so nothing on show in main tank area and also having a surface skimmer. The LED light unit on the newest version 40 is pretty good to. I like to raise the water level in main section and use an empty external Eheim for flow and just a little floss changed weekly under the overflow.


Im scaping the smaller tank to hose a better fish too. Around my lfs has got some pretty nices ones not like pets at home


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Jun 2014)

Tank has now clear up now 


 

Left side


 

Right side


----------



## Edvet (13 Jun 2014)

legytt said:


> actually hollow inside filled with cardboard paper with a thin mdf each side


 What, you telling me Ikea isn't made with solid oak...........


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Jun 2014)

Edvet said:


> What, you telling me Ikea isn't made with solid oak...........


Hahaa


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Jun 2014)

New shrimp tank is doing very well. More shrimplet every day 

I manage to recape the smaller tank and just waiting for the right betta fish to buy at my lfs. I post a picture after work.

cheers
Ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jul 2014)

hello peeps

just another update on the twin nano.



 


 

snow white 


 


 


 


 


I manage to set up the aquanano 30 but still no betta fish yet, im still waiting for the right one.
this tank will be another low tech with some snail and betta fish. hard scape is blue rocks and one piece of wood with easy plants

Anubis
java fern narrow
hyro
Echinodorus tenellus parvula
frogbit
star grass
unknow background plant

so far so good. might add some more foreground plant but sure on what plant.

rock in the middle is to keep the wood down


----------



## Lindy (15 Jul 2014)

That looks really good!


----------



## Rob P (15 Jul 2014)

Nice one Ryan, looking great mate!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jul 2014)

Thank lindy and rob

Any chance anybody know where I can get fancy betta fish?


----------



## Lindy (15 Jul 2014)

I'm planning to get one from finzntails.co.uk I love the hmpk they have and look like they can swim better than the massive finned ones but they have all kinds.


----------



## Rob P (15 Jul 2014)

I was also looking at finzntails, but their website seems well outdated. I did email them enquiring about current stock and was told...




			
				finzntails said:
			
		

> Hi we are currently upgrading our fish room
> 
> Once set up we will be updating the website .


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jul 2014)

Yeah guys I had a look at that website that where I want to get it from but I tried to ring and email them but no response.[DOUBLEPOST=1405429707][/DOUBLEPOST]Hi finztails

When would you have a OHM Pink Blue back in Stock?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Jul 2014)

Rob P said:


> I was also looking at finzntails, but their website seems well outdated. I did email them enquiring about current stock and was told...


Rob! I though finztail jump into the convo hahaha im so stupid


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Aug 2014)

Another quick update. nothing has change much. shrimp still breading as always but still not got no betta fish yet maybe some time next week.




Front view



Left side view



Right side view



Aquanano 30 betta tank



Side view



Full shot























thanks for looking

cheers
ryan


----------



## X3NiTH (18 Aug 2014)

Nice update, looking good!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Aug 2014)

X3NiTH said:


> Nice update, looking good!


Thanks dude. Is low tech which is slow but low maintenance and water changes and no algae which is good hey


----------



## X3NiTH (18 Aug 2014)

Yup, my main tank lived as a low tech for four years up until the beginning of this year and it was a relatively algae free Java fern factory, pulled clumps of that stuff out. The bog wood which I'm still using started out bare and by the end before It got stripped it was entirely covered naturally with java sword and windelov being fed nothing but fish waste and 9 Watts of light.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (19 Aug 2014)

X3NiTH said:


> Yup, my main tank lived as a low tech for four years up until the beginning of this year and it was a relatively algae free Java fern factory, pulled clumps of that stuff out. The bog wood which I'm still using started out bare and by the end before It got stripped it was entirely covered naturally with java sword and windelov being fed nothing but fish waste and 9 Watts of light.


Lol not nice when you move things around. When i first started out in the hobby i dive straight in to high tech co2 nothing but problem's but now i discover you can achieve the same with low tech but painfully slow grow which is ok. My top tank i don't add anything just water change and the smaller tank just fert and carbon.[DOUBLEPOST=1408437637][/DOUBLEPOST]





legytt said:


> Lol not nice when you move things around. When i first started out in the hobby i dive straight in to high tech co2 nothing but problem's but now i discover you can achieve the same with low tech but painfully slow grow which is ok. My top tank i don't add anything just water change and the smaller tank just fert and carbon.


Just relies i said the same thing last night Haha still in bed just woke up


----------



## Lindy (19 Aug 2014)

Set up looks fantastic. You should go on the facebook page Betta Splendens UK, lots of folk on their or sister pages selling some stunning bettas.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (19 Aug 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Set up looks fantastic. You should go on the facebook page Betta Splendens UK, lots of folk on their or sister pages selling some stunning bettas.


Cheers lindy. Thanks for that i was about to get one from pets at home lol


----------



## Lindy (19 Aug 2014)

'The animal house betta splendens' facebook page has some for sale at the mo.


----------



## Andy D (19 Aug 2014)

They both look great!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (19 Aug 2014)

Andy D said:


> They both look great!


Thanks andy


----------



## Ryan Thang To (20 Aug 2014)

Look like one lucky betta fish will be rehome  animal house betta  have some amazing fish and good thing is its only 45mins drive from milton Keynes. Thanks lindy


----------



## Lindy (20 Aug 2014)

You're lucky, I've got 7 females coming from them and they'll have to post. Ordered them from Leebunbetta in Thailand and animal house are transhipping.  They are addictive...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Aug 2014)

Little monkey


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 Aug 2014)

couple shots of shrimp and fish

otto


----------



## Rob P (21 Aug 2014)

Saw your tanks on Facebook recently mate, looking flipping awesome!


----------



## Lindy (22 Aug 2014)

Photos are amazing!


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Aug 2014)

That is pretty amazing. I especially like what you've done with the smaller tank, it can be hard to scape those well.


----------



## James D (22 Aug 2014)

Yeah, they both look great Legytt. Looks like they'll both be covered with little dirty finger marks though, a problem my tanks suffer from as well!


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2014)

Looking good Ryan
Always good to see the little people enjoying the tanks even though they create a little extra cleaning for you my clown tank is covered in finger marks from the kids


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 Aug 2014)

Rob P said:


> Saw your tanks on Facebook recently mate, looking flipping awesome!


Thank you rob. I was surprised to see my tank posted on fb i though it was only the best of the best tank gets posted [DOUBLEPOST=1408730181][/DOUBLEPOST]





Troi said:


> That is pretty amazing. I especially like what you've done with the smaller tank, it can be hard to scape those well.


thank you. I didn't really plan it just put what i had laying about[DOUBLEPOST=1408730471][/DOUBLEPOST]Thank you guys for all the kind comment. Little one is not my daughter lol i wish she was  she my cousin baby, first one to have a baby in my family but hopefully if i keep giving my girlfriend the sexy look we can have a baby hahah


----------



## Lindy (24 Aug 2014)

I suggest a nice ring might work better than a sexy look...


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (24 Aug 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I suggest a nice ring might work better than a sexy look...


As long as it's not a NuVaRing that is.


----------



## Lindy (24 Aug 2014)

Vinkenoog1977 said:


> As long as it's not a NuVaRing that is.


Ha ha, I had to Google that!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (26 Aug 2014)

Vinkenoog1977 said:


> As long as it's not a NuVaRing that is.


I had to google that too. lol funny


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Nov 2014)

Hello guy

another long update. work been crazy and haven't had much time to do any fish tank stuff. still doing water change and other bits and bob that need to be done. I been taking picture when ever I fell like and so far so good.

Nothing much as change just added a few more plants like Ranalisma mini and Ammania bonsai. java fern has grown more bushy













This picture here I took the star grass and a unknown background plant out. look so much better and tidy






Blue and red crown tail betta fish. amazing colour












Shrimp time












I see baby eyes


 



This shrimp is proper holding on lol



Smiley face


















Testing out what it would look like if I place my phone on top using the led light



Had a piece of wood covered in bio foam shrimp went mad for it. amazing to watch







That it for now. thanks for looking will keep up loading pictures.

cheers
ryan


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Nov 2014)




----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Nov 2014)

Looking good Ryan
You don't fancy a trip to Yorkshire to help me scape the clown tank when i eventually move it from the ex's house


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Nov 2014)

Big clown said:


> Looking good Ryan
> You don't fancy a trip to Yorkshire to help me scape the clown tank when i eventually move it from the ex's house


dude I would love to. me and my mate vaz who work for co2art (lucky guy) we going to rescape his roi 125 hopefully some time this month


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Nov 2014)

andy did you have a look at the Ammania bonsai? its healthy but growth is so slow


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Nov 2014)

Ye its looking very good. Its growing fairly slow in my high tech. 
Pass my regards to Karol and ask when were going to see some journals for his product testing tanks 
 He doesn't want a northern sales rep to help break into the lfs does he? I hate my job and would love to do something aquatic related
Sorry for the


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Nov 2014)

Big clown said:


> Ye its looking very good. Its growing fairly slow in my high tech.
> Pass my regards to Karol and ask when were going to see some journals for his product testing tanks
> He doesn't want a northern sales rep to help break into the lfs does he? I hate my job and would love to do something aquatic related
> Sorry for the


yes sure I tell vaz to ask karol. hopefully I will be part of the team soon testing out new products


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Nov 2014)

Big clown said:


> Ye its looking very good. Its growing fairly slow in my high tech.
> Pass my regards to Karol and ask when were going to see some journals for his product testing tanks
> He doesn't want a northern sales rep to help break into the lfs does he? I hate my job and would love to do something aquatic related
> Sorry for the


its worth email him mate


----------



## Lindy (11 Nov 2014)

Has your  betta changed colour?  My red white and blue is now all blue body with red and blue fins.  One girl went from being mostly  white to being mostly blue then back to mostly white again!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Nov 2014)

That wired haven't notice any colour changes. were they in breeding mode that why they change colour?


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Nov 2014)

Tanks are looking great...and congrats on the new job.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Nov 2014)

Troi said:


> Tanks are looking great...and congrats on the new job.


Thanks troi. I haven't got the job to test out new product just yet. Hopefully soon. Co2art is working on a new co2 diffuser using stainless steel so no more messing about


----------



## DivZero (11 Nov 2014)

Great setup you have going. It's very nice how you used the vertical space with a beautiful result!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Nov 2014)

DivZero said:


> Great setup you have going. It's very nice how you used the vertical space with a beautiful result!


Thank you. I use that space for feeding lol


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Nov 2014)

Hi Legytt, Great Journal. Fab Tanks


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Nov 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Legytt, Great Journal. Fab Tanks


thank you very much. glad you like it


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Nov 2014)

Got more Echinodorus Tenellus time to get busy planting


----------



## Vazkez (24 Nov 2014)

You have a nice colony over there mate  

Very nice tanks of course  I love the one with just one light in the darknes...


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Nov 2014)

thanks man. hopefully when you move you can collect rain water I send you some shrimp lol


----------



## Ryan Thang To (12 Nov 2015)

so sorry for the long over due update. thing are been so so busy this days for me. baby wife and life lol. i got loads of picture and update coming soon. here a quick Picture 

cheers
ryan


----------



## AquamaniacUK (12 Nov 2015)

These tanks look great mate.
But what i really really like is what you have done with the cabinet. I have some ikea cabinets being used with some of my tanks around the house, but none of them was adapted to aquarium use or to my needs.
Your's looks great.
It's really not the best cabinets for this, but i have been using them without any problems, i do tend to position my tanks in a way that they are supported by multiple columns, i never used the single column cabinet you are using.
But i do like your idea it looks like a proper cabinet.


----------



## alto (12 Nov 2015)

legytt said:


> been so so busy this days for me. baby wife and life


congratulations on the wife & baby!!!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

hi

wow its was last November since I last update this. the tank is still running great. the smaller aquanao had a few new rescape but this time with 1 plant weeping moss. I had some problem with the crystal shrimp everyday I find a few dead ones which was odd because I never ever see any dying shrimps all bigger ones and non small or baby ones. so I call up proshrimp and got some advice. I kind of knew what might be happen but I thought I ask anyways. he reply was just what I had in mind. the shrimp live span is getting old. I had them for over 2-3 years. in total I lost over 20-25 anyways its all good now.

some might know I got talking to Nathan hill from practical fish keeping magazine about how much he like my layout I did and then soon later we got chatting on facebook talking about what other tanks I have at home and that. at one point I was joking around to Nathan saying should I recreate the same layout at home just for fun since I already got a tank with the same size, he then said to me if I ever do it call him and he will get me in the pfk magazine. at first I didn't believe him so a week later I message nathan saying I would love to take that opportunity and he said yes definitely just give him a shout in a few weeks before and that what I done. Nathan and George came around one weekday on a Tuesday with all there gear and got snappy lol. it was so much fun talking about plants and magazines. they made my day so a big thank you to pfk and Nathan George coming all the way to mk. you guys made me famous for a month 

more pictures inside pfk magazine http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/...aps-aquascaping-experience-2016-photos.32116/ 

her some pictures of the old new new nano tanks










add some hair grass to the right corner




frogbit flowing




























my lil cousin







ada mini M


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

George farmer and Nathan hill


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

aquanano 40 the hair grass came from my high tech tank and I'm amazed how healthy it looks. no fert or co2 and no melt using just ro water

growth is slow for sure but colours is amazing


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Aug 2016)

Always liked these, they're really well executed scapes...that's why I'm never going head to head with you in a nano scaping competition...


----------



## alto (6 Aug 2016)

Fantastic updates on these tanks 

I'm in love with that red stone  - what is it???


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

alto said:


> Fantastic updates on these tanks
> 
> I'm in love with that red stone  - what is it???


i believe its called maple leaf rock


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Always liked these, they're really well executed scapes...that's why I'm never going head to head with you in a nano scaping competition...


i bet your just saying that. when its happen you be doing your magic and surprising everyone lol


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Always liked these, they're really well executed scapes...that's why I'm never going head to head with you in a nano scaping competition...


wimp


----------



## rebel (9 Aug 2016)

Ryan, great scapes man! Congrats! time sink your teeth into IAPLC.....

With keeping reds, white and black CRS, did you get any mushy colours? People say that they shouldn't be mixed?....


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

rebel said:


> Ryan, great scapes man! Congrats! time sink your teeth into IAPLC.....
> 
> With keeping reds, white and black CRS, did you get any mushy colours? People say that they shouldn't be mixed?....


thank dude. IAPLC ermmm some serious aquascaper out there im no way there level maybe one day lol

yes i got mix. brown, pure white and black with tin of blue. i like it but as a breeder best to keep same colours together


----------



## Andy Thurston (9 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> thank dude. IAPLC ermmm some serious aquascaper out there im no way there level maybe ine day lol
> 
> yes i got mix. brown, pure white and black with tin of blue. i like it but as a breeder best to keep same colours together


What you got to loose get one entered


----------



## Ryan Thang To (9 Aug 2016)

awesome marco pictures


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Nov 2016)

Hi Ryan, How did I missed the last posts in this journal  Stunning Scapes  Congratulations on your Scapes being published in PFK 

So glad I could visit and get to see them in the real


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jan 2017)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Ryan, How did I missed the last posts in this journal  Stunning Scapes  Congratulations on your Scapes being published in PFK
> 
> So glad I could visit and get to see them in the real


Thanks roy. U miss it beacuse you did not go on the fourm haha. I got new for you buddy


----------



## PARAGUAY (14 Jan 2017)

Any update Ryan?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jan 2017)

Hello everyone

Hope everyone had a good new years. Time for a new project 2017

I had the opportunity to buy a aquanano 130 and very excited to get things started. Was very sad to see both tank go but its going to a new home with the stand that i buit. At first i didn't want to get rid of the tank but the substrate is over 2 years old and ph has gone over 7 which is why i don't see much berried shrimps. What ever left i got would be lost in the big tank   so i got 50 crystal shrimp in order 

It was a fantastic little cube tank i really enjoy using the aquanano brand that why i got the same one just bigger

Im keeping the new tank as crystal shrimp only and was going to transfer the hardscape over but instead i found some nice wood i didn't know i collect over the years 

Wood is soaking at the moment and hoping to scape it by next week. Need to cycle the tank for a month before transfer the shrimp over

Here a quick picture


----------



## Ryan Thang To (14 Jan 2017)

PARAGUAY said:


> Any update Ryan?


New project on the way. Thanks for asking


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Feb 2017)

love these aqua nano tanks ryan really good lights and filtration. cant wait to see what you can do. I really need to get my self framed and scape the signature


----------



## Aqua360 (5 Feb 2017)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Hope everyone had a good new years. Time for a new project 2017
> 
> ...



I'm a fan of the new 130, what cabinet is that? Fluval? I can only seem to see the aqua one cabinets available and they are not to my taste


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Feb 2017)

Andy Thurston said:


> love these aqua nano tanks ryan really good lights and filtration. cant wait to see what you can do. I really need to get my self framed and scape the signature


Thanks andy. Yeah the aquanano tanks are really nice good price too. This version i got the led not so good i think maybe for low tech easy plants. I sold the light unit and going to try the Chihiros A series

Yeah buddy you need to get back in. Let us know if you need help


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Feb 2017)

Aqua360 said:


> I'm a fan of the new 130, what cabinet is that? Fluval? I can only seem to see the aqua one cabinets available and they are not to my taste


I got the tank second hand only 5 weeks old with 1 little scratch it came with the cabinet not sure what brand it is.


----------



## MarkyP (16 Feb 2017)

ryan - check the seal around the base glass, my new one i bought in january leaked and was returned


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Feb 2017)

Heyy long update

Tank is up and running now. Had some time preparing wood and rocks the substrate which took most of the time to settle. The ammonia was sky high after so many water changes it took forever to cycle.

In the scape i use 3 pieces of wood i put it together to create a island in the middle simple but very nice. I transfer everthing over and add more plants.

I wasn't happy with the led light so at the moment waiting for the Chihiros A series to come in. These leds are showing up every where so im excited to try them out

So far so good plant has been in there for 2 -3 now and already they spead and growing. New ada substrate they loving it 

Here some pictures so far

Cheers
Ryan














First water change










This is how it look today. I will get a better picture later


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Feb 2017)

MarkyP said:


> ryan - check the seal around the base glass, my new one i bought in january leaked and was returned


Hi
Thanks for the heads up but tank is now set up and leak free. 

Hope you got that sorted

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## MarkyP (16 Feb 2017)

I got a full refund i just didnt trust getting another one so bought a juwel rio125, I've had many juwel tanks and never has a issue - the 130 is looking good ryan - I'll have some updates on my tank soon


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Feb 2017)

MarkyP said:


> I got a full refund i just didnt trust getting another one so bought a juwel rio125, I've had many juwel tanks and never has a issue - the 130 is looking good ryan - I'll have some updates on my tank soon


Cool let us see it when your ready
I like the sump at the back that the only reason. It a shrimp tank only


----------



## Konsa (27 Jun 2017)

Hi Ryan 
Its been a while since your last update.Is the tank still running? 
Regards Konsa


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Jun 2017)

Konsa said:


> Hi Ryan
> Its been a while since your last update.Is the tank still running?
> Regards Konsa


Hello Konsa

Yes the tank is still running. I will never give up the shrinp tank.

Apologise for not keeping up the updates life is very busy at the moment. The tank is looking real good plants and shrinp is thriving like crazy.
When i get the time maybe this week or next week i will upload some pictures

Need to update my ada 120p journal too 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Konsa (28 Jun 2017)

Hi Ryan 
Hope U are well.
Thinking of getting myself couple of Aqua nano 40  tanks for shrimp only purposes and I really enjoyed this journal. Can't wait for the update. 
PS Do U find the aqua nano 40 led sufficient for low tech plant demands?
Regards Konsa


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Jun 2017)

Im good thank. And you?

My favourite is ada and for nano tank for shrimp is aquanano or any that has the built in chamber at the back. Yes the stock led led is perfect light for low light plants and i grew some medium plants too. Go through my journal there should be a plant list

The main key is aquasoil for low tech to be honest. I don't add no fert just water change onces a month. 

The new aquanano doesn't have the filter at the back which is a shame but you can still find them online. 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Aqua360 (2 Jul 2017)

That looks superb, I like the way you've been able to arrange the trident and anubias with some height; did you tie the rhizomes?


----------

